# 2005 pic of Turkey wall mount



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

This is the first bird I killed in '05. I have been wanting to do a full body mount of a turkey, but haven't killed the right bird yet. This one was beat up pretty bad, so I decided to try something different. I skinned out the bird, saved the cape, tail, wings, and beard. Dried it all, and then mounted it on a piece of old barn siding. The wings were different sizes for some reason, probably how I dried them, so it isn't as uniform as I would have liked, but still think it turned out alright being the first time I have ever tried something like this. It's a pretty cheap way to save more than just the fan and beard of a bird.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks GREAT , espically for the 1st time you've ever done something like that.


----------



## buckifan21 (Jun 1, 2005)

that looks great!


----------

